# jack dempsey tank mates



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

I have 3 jack dempsey's now. 1 is about 3-4" and the other are 1-2". All got at the same time and same size. They will be put in a 150 gallon as soon as it is up and running. I am trying to get a pair and if I do I will get rid of 1 of them. What would be some good tankmates? I was thinking of trying this:
1)pair of jacks
pair of oscars
3-4 firemouths
or
2)pair of jacks
pair of oscars
or
3)pair of jacks and 3-4 firemouths.

Does anyone think either one would work? If anyone has any other suggestions, don't hesitate to chime in.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

what are the dimensions of the 150?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

within the thinking you've suggested I believe that the best options would be...

Pair of Jacks & single Oscar... a Convict pair may also be possible...

Pair of Jacks & 4~5 Firemouthes (3 is usually a bad number for Cichlids)

It is very difficult to obtain a true pair of Oscars and Pairs of Oscars don't like sharing space... Two unpaired Oscars often don't get along...

As questioned above, the dimensions of the tank will make a difference... as footprint is more important than how tall the tank is...


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I wish I had a 6 footer, but the dimensions are 48 x 24 x 31. As a question to nc_nutcase reply, what do all of you like the best? I would like the stocking with the oscar. I have never seen a full grown firemouth in person. I am opened to any other stocking ideas and not just the ones I mentioned except for the dempsey's.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a 48 x 24 x 24 ; 120 gal tank... it's a nice looking tank and I'm sure your's with the extra height is even nicer...

The 24" front to back is appreciated by every fish in the tank... but the 48" length limits the quantity of fish it can comfortably hold...

So to me a tank such as this would be more suited for a smaller number of Larger fish... I have Trimacs growing out in mine and in the long run the tank will house a pair of Trimacs and a pair of Cons for as long as the Trimacs permit.

One thing to remember though, is although your tank has "limited floor space" you can do some extensive aquascaping and create cave structures which in essence increases floor space by creating a shelf like approach. I'll attach a picture of a tank I used this approach with.

One big concern with such complex structures is ensuring you have proper current throughout the tank. No fish will want to occupy a stagnant cave no matter how well it is situated. Collecting/controlling waste is also more difficult with such rock work.










â€¦If you are dead set on the Dempsey pair then Iâ€™d suggest them with an Oscar and a pair of Cons as long as the others permitâ€¦ Obviously youâ€™ll want to start off with an Oscar with some size on him so he will be able to cope with your Dempsey pairâ€¦ although I would start with a small pair of Consâ€¦

The tank has enough volume to support this stock list but it will be your job to create the caves/structures to allow each to have enough turf. Insufficient aquascaping will make things very difficult for the Oscar and probably Consâ€¦


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Not to poo poo anyones ideas or plans.... But it's been my experience that "pairs" in "community" don't mix well. That's my two cents :lol:

If you're bent on breeding jacks then the perfect tank (in my opinion because there's really no other use for them) is a 55 gallon. A regular old run of the mill dime a dozen 55 gallon 

Don't be scared to try the pair in a community if you could care less about the fry, because they _will_ get picked off...


----------

